# معلومات هامة ومفيدة عن لحام tig and mig- mag



## م0بشار (11 فبراير 2010)

*0**لحام **tig** :-**

**1 - يتميز بانه من* *ادق انواع اللحام ويحتاج الى مهارة عالية** .**
** -2 **تقلب اقطاب السالب والموجب حيث* *الموجب على القطعة المشغلة (الحرارة الاعلى ) والسالب مع مسدس اللحام* *
**(الحرارة الاقل ) لحماية قطب التنجستن من الانصهار** .**
** -3 **يستخدم غاز خامل مثل الاركون او الهيليوم والاغلب الارغون لتوفير حماية للقوس من* *تفاعلات الغازات الموجودة**
**في الجو مع منطقة اللحام اي قوس اللحام وبالتالي تشكل* *منطقة ضعف** .**
** -4 **تكون اسطوانات الاركون ذات لون اسود , ويجب ان يكون نقاوة الاركون 99,4** % **ويجب ابدال الاسطوانة عند**
**وصولها الى ضغط 20 بار لتجنب الخبث في عملية اللحام** .**
** -5 **يفضل لحام الانابيب من سمك 6 ملم واقل* *في لحام** tig .**
** -6 **لكون هذا النوع من اللحام دقيق سوف يتعامل* *مع وصلة اللحام للانبوب بما يسمى** gap **وهو مسافة الفراغ بين* *
**قطعتي الانبوبين المراد لحامهما وهذة* *المسافة من (1,6 - 2,4 ) وكلما كانت اقرب لل 1,6 يستخدم سلك لحام** 1,6**
**وعندما تكون اقرب لل 2,4 يستخدم سلك لحام* *قطر 2,4 وسلك اللحام المستخدم هو** E13.12**
**ويتعامل كذلك مع موازنة الانبوب على الاربع جهات اعلى* *واسفل ويمين ويسار للانبوبين المراد لحام وصلة* *بينهما**
**ويسمى هذا** (high-low) **وهو مسموح من** 0,4 **ملم فدون** .**
** -7 **كذلك لكون هذا اللحام دقيق تستخدم* *الفحوصات البصرية وبالاصباغ النافذة** developer+cleanier **
**والفحص بالاشعة السينية** x- ray **وهذه الفحوصات مدرجة من الاقل دقة الى الاعلى* *دقة , ومن الجدير بالذكر**
**ان الفحص بالاصباغ النافذة يطبق* *على اول** pass **من اللحام فقط** .**
** -8 **يكون معدل تدفق غاز الاركون في مسدس اللحام من( 9-12** )**لتر /دقيقة**.**
** -9 **اود ان اذكر هذه المعلومة* *ان الانابيب المستخدمة في المحركات النفاثة يتم لحامها بواسط لحام** tig.**
**10- هنالك ايضا معلومة اخرى مفيدة وهي ان اكثر الاشخاص* *يسمي لحام** tig **لحام اركون وهو خطا حيث ان الاركون**
**هو غاز حماية في هذا الحام وليس طريقة* *لحام 0**.**



**لحام** mig - mag**

** -1 **ان لحام ال** mig **هو نفسه لحام ال** mag **من كل* *المواصفات والمعدات نفس ماكنة اللحام ولكن الفرق هو الغاز**
**الخامل المستخدم للحماية فاذا كان غاز** co2 **سمي** mig **و يسمى اذا كان الغاز* *اركون** mag**
** -2 **يتميز لحام ال** mig **بانه لحام مستمر لوصلات* *طويلة ومستقيمة وشرائط على الانابيب**
** -3 **ان ماكنة اللحام هي ماكنة لحام عادية ولكن تكون مزودة* *بجزء اوتوماتيكي يتركب اعلى الماكنة وهو لغرض* *التغذية**
**الاوتوماتيكية لسلك اللحام الذي هو* *عبارة عن بكرة مثبتة وبواسطة محرك صغير كهربائي ونظومة دشالي** gear **ورولات ملساء يمر* *فوقها السلك وبواسطة حركة التروس او الدشالي يتم تغذية سلك اللحام لمسدس* *اللحام**
** -4 **ان سلك اللحام هو** E 7010G **
** -5 **يوجد نوعين من اسلاك اللحام مغلف* *وغير مفلف بطبقة واقية في حال استخدام الثاني يجب استخدام غاز* *خامل**
**وعند استخدام الاول يمكن استخدام غاز ويمكن عدم استخدامه* *
** -6 **لحام* *ال** mig **يتصف بصعوبة بدء القوس* *



**ارجو ان* *اكون قد افدت بذلكك 0*
*

**ليست* *الانانيية ان يعيش المرء كما يهوى بل يطالب الاخرين ان يعيشو كما يريد* *

**سبحان الله* *وبحمده**
**م0 بشار* 
​


----------



## نيوتروني (9 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك يا اخي هل اجد معك او مع اي شخص اخر الخارطة الالكترونية لمنظومة التحكم لسلك اللحام lincoln N5رجاءا"


----------



## احمدميكانو (31 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور جدا


----------



## عصام محمد الحسن (10 فبراير 2011)

مشكورررررررررر وياريت اتفيدنا بمعرفتك


----------



## كمال الدين (5 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## عمراياد (5 مايو 2011)

معلومات مميزة بارك الله بك


----------



## الملاك البري (17 يونيو 2011)

شكرا لك على تلك المعلومات سؤال ؟ هل يوجد طريقة ل لحام التك في الجو الخارجي المعرض للهواء


----------



## هذال علي (20 يونيو 2011)

شكراَ جزيلاَ


----------



## Mechaniky_Methanex (8 يوليو 2011)

شكرا لك


----------



## hany amry (21 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا يابشمهندس على المعلومات الدقيقية , دمت لنا .


----------



## bassmsaddam (24 سبتمبر 2011)

شنرا جزيلا


----------



## engmmohie (25 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## safa aldin (26 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ESSAM2011 (26 سبتمبر 2011)

اللهم انفعنا بما علمتنا وعلمنا بما ينفع. 



مشكور جداً


----------



## rasoolalsabagh (30 أبريل 2014)

مشكووووووووووووور وممنون على المعلومات


----------



## عبدالحي المغربي (27 مايو 2014)

تصحيح معلومة mig يستعمل غاز argon و mag يستعمل غاز co2


----------

